# Sargent charger and control panel



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Arrived at Gowerton site yesterday.

When I put the charger on (had tested connection and all 3 lights on tester lit up). I noticed the battery status went up to 15.3 so I turned off the charger.

In the evening I had been using the tv etc so put the charger on again and I watched the Fox d1 for the solar panel show go from 12.7 to 15+ quite quickly over a few minutes and the charger fan kicked in, also the control pannel seemed to be buzzing!

I turned off the charger again and it was quite some time before the control panel stopped buzzing. Probably after the battery status had dropped back down a bit.

I am wondering what is causing this? All was ok last week at Minnows camp site and and a site in West Bay.

Is it likely the campsites electricity is too powerful?

The mh had its habitation with electric check in October.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the Sargent psu2005 charger which I think is the same as yours.When the mains charger is switched on the leisure battery voltage(and engine battery when selected) usually indicates around 13.5v on the control panel

Are your leisure batteries ok?Try changing the charger over to engine battery charging and see what the voltage reading is on the control panel,if it is still above 15v then you probably have a fault on the charger,if the voltage reads approx 13.5 then it's time to check the leisure battery.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Thanks for your reply.

Been out most of day and not had charger on.

Been using the tv a bit this evening and read your post. The control panel started buzzing even though the charger wasn't on.

Turned on the charger and leisure batter showed 12.7v it has now gone up to 13.5 on the Fox D1 and 13.5/6 on the control panel. Usually the control panel is 0.1 or 0.2 different due to wire length I assume.

So at the moment its not rising dramatically. and we have had good sun input via the solar panel yesterday.

Also the control panel has stopped buzzing for now.

1. Is the control panel ? faulty

2. I will get leisure batterys checked at Chelston, they are 3 1/2 years old.

The site has electricity pillons nearby. I am wondering also if site had electric surge or something.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Rita,
It is unlikely to be a spike or surge as the Sargent PSU would protect itself and the system against this. It is also not likely to be too high voltage at the post as that is not possible. The system is designed to run at 6% above base anyway, this is a European standard for all electrical devices.
If you are still uncertain about the usit, give Sargent a ring in the morning (	01482 881655), they are extremely helpful.
Gerry


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Good Morning,

I suspect the charger may have developed a fault inside the PSU. Please give me a call and I will try to help.

Kind Regards,

Clive


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Clive.

I was concerned when the control panel started buzzing even though the charger wasn't on.

I thought it might be shorting and was concerned about a fire. I turned the control panel off but it was still buzzing.

The first night the buzzing did stop it seemed after voltage dropped a bit. But then yesteday pm started buzzing even though charger not on.

All was ok last week.

I know Chelston found a fault when I had the habitation service in October, they said leisure battery wasn't being charged and fridge wasn't working on 12v. They said they rectified that.

We hadn't really noticed whilst away last summer as the solar panel kept the leisure batteries topped up although I had noticed in the evening that when I switched the charger on the voltage didn't seem to go up.

Will try and give you a call whilst we are here.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Clive for speaking to me this morning.

I have been to Chelston Motorhomes and electrical chap said control panel shouldn't buzz, but buzz it did.

We were going to have a new control panel but had the leisure batteries checked first and he found one battery was weak.

So I have had two new 110 amp batteries fitted and have come to Minnows cs to make sure all is ok.

So far no buzzing from control panel but I haven't yet put on the charger as our Fox D1 is showing 13.2v. Will turn the charger on later.

So thank you to Chelston, Norman and Mark for fitting us in at short notice, especially as they were very busy.


----------

